# PuritanBoard "Beta"



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 28, 2008)

Please visit: http://beta.puritanboard.com

I'm testing out the new version of vBulletin there: vBulletin 3.7.0

It's in Beta 4 right now and I'm in need of folks to take it throug its paces.

Any posts or things you do there will eventually be lost but feel free to play around and post there.

The main new features are found in the control panel with Social Groups. I want some of you to check it out and see what that's like.

Admins and Mods are free to tinker in the new controls you get too.

Here is the announcement on vBulletin that lists all the new additions: vBulletin 3.7 First Look! - vBulletin Community Forum


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 28, 2008)

What in the world are the social groups for? It is all I can do to just keep up with myself on this forum. LOL


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 28, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> What in the world are the social groups for? It is all I can do to just keep up with myself on this forum. LOL



It's sort of a nice feature actually. It will allow people to establish their own sub-groups without us having to create them for them. The people that creat them can actually moderate their own members. They can have discussions and share information within their social group. I'm not sure how many will use it but I think it might become useful. 

Right now we sometimes create micro-fora for small groups that hardly ever post. Also, I tend to "hate" the PM system to track some things because I end up losing track of certain items. This might be a way to coordinate some things that are currently done via PM.

Of course, it will have to be moderated by the "powers that be" on occasion but social groups will have a bit more liberty (just like PM's do) since the whole board is not impacted by some discussions.


----------



## Herald (Jan 28, 2008)

ooooooooo, I can see a Baptist rant social group on the horizon. Or maybe an advanced theonomy group with actual plans to take over society. I think this is gonna be fun! 

Rich, seriously - great idea. Like you I'm not sure how much it'll be used but it could be a nice feature.


----------



## Civbert (Jan 28, 2008)

I tried to create a social group but got an error: 


> Invalid Social Group specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks, I'll work on that when I get some time later...


----------



## Poimen (Jan 28, 2008)

Actually I think social groups in accordance with geographical locations would be helpful (as I have seen on other forums).

It would be nice to have a Canadian forum; sometimes general questions don't apply on both sides of the border.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 28, 2008)

Phew! Got the Social Groups thing working. I found the offending Product that was causing it to fail. It took disabling a ton of Products and re-enabling them one by one and then missing where it had failed and going back and forth again. At least the incompatible product is inconsequential.

There are some other features like photo galleries that people can add (only 100K per user but that's better than nothing).

Thanks Civbert for pointing out the error. If others could continue to dig for problems. I'm already aware of some of the theme issues. I'm going to be making all the themes on this site standard. I'm tired of going through a ton of work on themes every time I add something new.


----------



## Grymir (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Semper! The Beta PB Rules. The true pope is back. You Rule!!! And to think that the fellowship of saints is a foretaste of heaven!!!


----------



## Grymir (Jan 29, 2008)

Semper, I've started a social group to help you out. Although It does get lonely over there. Can I be a mod?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 29, 2008)

Rich,

The photo album is great!

I also think the Social Groups will catch on nicely.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 29, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Semper, I've started a social group to help you out. Although It does get lonely over there. Can I be a mod?



I'm glad you like the features. Keep trying them out.

It's going to be lonely in Bizarro Puritanboard world until the site goes live. It seems like the Beta software works pretty well so far but I'm not comfortable migrating such a live board until the stable release is out.


----------



## Grymir (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks, I feel like a kid in a new playground.


----------

